# About to buy Ariens 926LE but...



## GregNL (Jan 9, 2017)

I'm going to look at a 2009 Ariens 926LE with a 9.5 Briggs & Stratton engine. It looks to be in decent shape from what I can tell, nothing a can of matching orange paint can't fix but there's a catch, it doesn't start. When the cord is pulled you just hear a tick and it doesn't recoil, the seller says. Either a spring or something simple, perhaps a whole new starting coil maybe?

Price is negotiable, currently $250, but it seems like a great fixer-upper machine to try out myself and give to my brother or grandfather when I'm done.

Thoughts/Opinions, any other things to be wary of on this model/year?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Are you saying you pull the cord and the cord stays out? How are you getting it back in again, by using your fingers on the starter recoil disk? Is the ticking coming from the recoil? If it's not from the engine it's a good deal, not a great deal. You can remove the starter assembly and see what's wrong, also this gives you the opportunity to wrap a cord around the crankshaft and try to start it. Spray some ether in the carb.

Doesn't it have an electric starter?


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Did you try the elec start and did you move the augers to make the gear box was working.


----------



## GregNL (Jan 9, 2017)

Yes, the cord stays out. How he got it back in I don't know nor did I ask. The only mention in the ad is that it needs a new starter though if it's something simple I'm sure it could be fixed. Based on the listing, text message of known problem and photo, it does not have an electric start. He bought a new Ariens rather than dealing with fixing this one as he didn't have the time nor interest in dealing with an older machine.

As for price, we're talking CAD here. This machine sold for $1800+tax locally when new, they don't give away snowblowers here for a song and a dance like you can get south of the boarder. :icon_whistling:


----------



## GregNL (Jan 9, 2017)

69ariens said:


> Did you try the elec start and did you move the augers to make the gear box was working.


Haven't put my hands on it yet, earliest he's available is tomorrow evening. :sad:

Just trying to get a feel from everyone about this particular machine. Aside from the starting issue, is it considered reliable and trouble free or the black sheep among Ariens models. Everything I've read so far it seems fairly neutral.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I'm rebuilding a 1027LE which is very similar, From searching about the 1027 a lot of info on the 926, The biggest issue was the auger pulley had issues eating belts but there was a few fixes and Ariens came out with a double pulley kit to fix the issue using two belts, I have one on order because the 1027 uses the same pulley. Amazingly the kit is only $55 and comes with all the parts, I could barely just buy the pulley for that price and I get new belts too. (I had to cut the pulley off to remove it)
https://www.jackssmallengines.com/jacks-parts-lookup/part/ariens/72600700


----------



## forbeskm (Jan 16, 2017)

I have a 926LE. Great machine if maintained. I eventually changed the gear box after hitting too many papers and such here but that was after 12 years and a bag or so of pins. My auger never ate the belts and is still at one belt. I am converting it to auto turn next week if the parts show up.

I find the electric start sometimes loosens up and can be confused for failing to work.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

forbeskm said:


> I have a 926LE. Great machine if maintained. I eventually changed the gear box after hitting too many papers and such here but that was after 12 years and a bag or so of pins. My auger never ate the belts and is still at one belt. I am converting it to auto turn next week if the parts show up.
> 
> I find the electric start sometimes loosens up and can be confused for failing to work.


Keep us posted on how the auto turn works out on it, they make a kit for the 1027LE also and I've been debating it. Gotta get the rebuild finished first though.


----------



## GregNL (Jan 9, 2017)

forbeskm said:


> I have a 926LE. Great machine if maintained... My auger never ate the belts and is still at one belt.
> 
> I find the electric start sometimes loosens up and can be confused for failing to work.


Thanks for the info!

I'm most likely going to buy it once I check it I over tomorrow, assuming it fits in a Honda Element, lol. If I can get it anywhere near $200 I think it's a great deal, add on $20 in paint and $60 in parts. It was serviced at the original dealer since new so I don't expect too many surprises. Belts were replaced last year as well.

I could be mistaken but I don't believe the B&S had dual impeller/auger shaft pulleys or was that a later implementation?

No electric start on this machine either, from what I gather. It may have had it when new but it's no where in sight in the photos.


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

From your first picture it MOST DEFINITELY shows a 120volt starter. It is located underneath the fuel tank. Plug in an extension cord , put throttle half way, full choke, two pumps from primer and hit the RED BUTTON on the side of the starter. Hopefully it will fire up for you.


----------



## GregNL (Jan 9, 2017)

Thanks Shawn! I originally thought that the piece you're referring to was a starter myself. I assume the outlet connection is to the left of the red button? The photos are not the greatest and it's difficult to find the exact year/model online with a photo of that side to compare. Between that and no mention in the ad or original correspondence with the seller via text that one even existed I figure it was only ever started with the pull cable. I have an electric start on my Yamaha but have yet to use it due to the hassle with a cord.

I'm hesitant to try starting it tomorrow, assuming the seller is even aware it exist. If it works he may decide to keep it or raise the price.


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

Heres a better pixx....


----------



## GregNL (Jan 9, 2017)

Cool, thanks man!

See, I was looking for something like this:










I thought it would have been mounted as such on the black metal bracket connected to the fuel tank. Guess I was wrong, that's why I posted looking for all your help.

Thanks guys! I'll let you know how things go later, most likely with another snowblower in the shed if I can make room.


----------



## GregNL (Jan 9, 2017)

Sorry for the hold up on reporting back about the potential purchase.

I'd have to say I couldn't have met a nicer guy, same age as myself, who didn't want to sell his snowblower but didn't have a reason to keep it after just buying a new one, he was really sad to see it go and for good reason. He went over every aspect of the machine possible from previous maintenance, annual oil change, greasing, winter storage, starting and how well it performed. The newer Ariens has a shorter bucket, which he wasn't too keen on. We had a nice chat for sure.

*The Good:*

It's in great shape, only minor rust a little paint and primer can easily fix. I'll give it to Ariens, the steel on this machine is definitely thick. All controls work great, everything moves as it should.

*The Bad:*

We weren't able to start it. Something in the pull cord recoil let go most likely and seems to be jamming preventing the electric start to engage also. Before that happened he said it always started without any issue, first pull. I'll take it apart in the morning most likely.

As for the sale price, we wheeled it aboard for $200. One question that was answered is that YES, an Ariens 926LE does in fact fit very comfortably in a Honda Element with plenty of room to spare. I didn't need to remove the other back seat but did so just in case. The best part, he was less than a 2 minute drive up the road. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

I sure hope the motor is not seized. That would account for pull rope & starter not working. Please remove the belt guard and try to turn / rotate the pulley on the crankshaft. If something is stuck or jammed it should release from you moving the pulley back and fourth. Don't be afraid to grab it with a big pair of pliers and try to move it, it will either free it up, or not budge. Let us know what you find. Its always interesting to see how broken / not operating equipment gets fixed and running again.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice ramps where can I get a pair.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

69ariens said:


> Nice ramps where can I get a pair.


 +1, very nice ramps. 
Pretty good deal I'd say on the Ariens as long as the no start is not a major engine issue.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i hate to say it but it sounds like a thrown rod


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Then it would be a very good candidate for a repower.

Good Luck

Norm


----------



## GregNL (Jan 9, 2017)

Shaw351 said:


> I sure hope the motor is not seized. That would account for pull rope & starter not working.


I never had a chance to get to it today but if the motor was seized or threw a rod wouldn't the pull cord recoil still retract the cord? Unless by coincidence both were to happen at the same time, which seems unlikely. 



69ariens said:


> Nice ramps where can I get a pair.


They're the CargoSmart Hybrid S-Curve Center Folding Ramp, should be able to find them most anywhere. I purchased a pair at Canadian Tire for $109 CDN each.

CargoSmart Hybrid S-Curve Single Loading Ramp | Canadian Tire

Most folding ramps I reviewed didn't have the best rating except these though they weren't cheap. I waited for them to go on sale for 45% off again so I could load the Yamaha into the Element and help out friends/family after a snowstorm. I gotta say, using them for the first time yesterday they're fantastic! Very easy to transport, fold and secure in place with excellent grip even when walked on unlike the open or slippery tracks of steel or aluminum. Highly recommend!


----------



## GregNL (Jan 9, 2017)

Normex said:


> Then it would be a very good candidate for a repower.
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> Norm


Thanks Norm! I'm hoping that's not the case though I've already been eyeing a few Honda Clones at the local Princess Auto for around $350 yet they go on sale often. They have Genuine Honda engines there also but for $899 for a 270cc equivalent. If a swap is in order that's a project for the summer.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

GregNL said:


> I never had a chance to get to it today but if the motor was seized or threw a rod wouldn't the pull cord recoil still retract the cord? Unless by coincidence both were to happen at the same time, which seems unlikely.


nope, i have had many engines throw rods and lock up. usually the rod gets jammed up against some internal part of the engines. i have also had engines that have thrown rods and you can still pull the cord and turn them over but will here a loud clunk clunk clunk when you pull them over


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

GregNL said:


> Thanks Norm! I'm hoping that's not the case though I've already been eyeing a few Honda Clones at the local Princess Auto for around $350 yet they go on sale often. They have Genuine Honda engines there also but for $899 for a 270cc equivalent. If a swap is in order that's a project for the summer.


I have bought a 15hp clone from princess auto and it has been now running for 2 yrs and with lots of power,
definitively recommend it.

Norm


----------



## GregNL (Jan 9, 2017)

I'd love to see how that would perform. Any video of it in action?

If it came to repower I was considering the 270cc 8.5HP vs the 420cc 13HP. I figured if anything these newer engines would outperform the older Briggs 9.5, maybe bigger is better, certainly wouldn't need to worry about bogging down when running into slush or taking a full bucket width track at once.


----------



## GregNL (Jan 9, 2017)

So, I found the problem:



















The bolt fell out and was laying there. A little Loctite would have prevented this from happening. Everything else seems fine; the starter moves freely as does the flywheel with resistance from compression from the engine. :wavetowel2:


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

That's good news, I will be watching this thread because I'm rebuilding a ST1027LE which is of the same era as yours and very similar, Mine however was in much lesser shape but the engine was started and ran well before I started pulling it apart, I will be reassembling it with a lot of new parts but pulling back apart when it gets to better temps for some repainting. I can't wait to get this one complete and try it out next winter. OH and if auto turn gets your interest, They make a kit that replaces the entire axle for both of these machines, I'm going to try and get the original axle to work again. I forget what they call it but mine has a lever that unlocks one wheel when pulled and relocks it when pulled again for turning, These are not the light weight machines they sell now and I am still considering the auto turn if fixing the existing axle is unrepairable. Although it is a option you may not have I believe you can still add the auto turn but may need new wheels as you will need the ones with a 1" hole that are keyed.


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

Hey Greg, glad it was something easy. Hopefully the rest goes smoothly!!!


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

Wow, that thing looks 20 years older than it actually is! I can't understand why people don't take care of their ****.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

No time, don't care, and plenty of money to throw at another unit when that one breaks.


----------



## GregNL (Jan 9, 2017)

Well, they use a lot of salt on the roads here. Between that and the very damp/wet climate, being surrounded by the ocean, the longest life of most vehicles is 10-15yrs before they're rusted out. If it was elsewhere where the air is dry most of the year I could understand the longevity of anything metal. Trust me, I hate it as much as anyone. "Can't have nice things" I always say. 

I'm not sure if he always kept this inside his garage or if it was stored outside for a bit at some point, perhaps at another residence. Personally, I think it's in fantastic shape for an 8 year old machine with only the powder coat flaking off. With some touch up painting and it will look as good as can be along with a lube and grease on everything else.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

LOL I live like 2 minutes away from paradise, I am sure you can make it look better. But that wasn't taken care of hence why you got it so cheap. My '10 toro looked brand new when I just sold it for $725 a couple of months ago. All it takes to keep it looking good is a wash and a spray down with rust check before summer storage. Whoever the original owner of that ariens was, stored it dirty and salty. And that being the case, I would be shocked if he took any other precautions when it comes to storage or even ever changed the oil for that matter.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Good show Greg, any chance you can start it with the electric starter?
Sorry I may not have read the whole thread.

Good Luck

Norm


----------



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)

GregNL said:


> Well, they use a lot of salt on the roads here. Between that and the very damp/wet climate, being surrounded by the ocean, the longest life of most vehicles is 10-15yrs before they're rusted out. If it was elsewhere where the air is dry most of the year I could understand the longevity of anything metal. Trust me, I hate it as much as anyone. "Can't have nice things" I always say.
> 
> I'm not sure if he always kept this inside his garage or if it was stored outside for a bit at some point, perhaps at another residence. Personally, I think it's in fantastic shape for an 8 year old machine with only the powder coat flaking off. With some touch up painting and it will look as good as can be along with a lube and grease on everything else.


Hey Greg. Nice to meet you. I'm from St. John's but have lived in NS for the last 37 years. An older gent in my neighbourhood gave me some advice about blowing snow. (He also had an Ariens... a very old, good working Ariens) He said to start clearing your driveway at the road and work your way in towards your house. That way, any salt from the road should be cleaned out by the time you're done clearing. Works for me...  Nice machine, by the way...


----------



## GregNL (Jan 9, 2017)

Marlow said:


> ...that wasn't taken care of hence why you got it so cheap. Whoever the original owner of that ariens was, stored it dirty and salty. And that being the case, I would be shocked if he took any other precautions when it comes to storage or even ever changed the oil for that matter.


You may be right about washing it down for summer storage, I don't know the history of it. It was in a garage at the time of purchase but may have spent some time outside as mentioned prior, or the garage is unheated which makes a big difference. I assume you keep your machines in a heated space, Marlow?

The oil was changed at the end of every season and brought to the dealer for annual service. The carb was always ran dry and the remaining fuel was stabilized. He's used more snowblowers than I ever have, growing up with Hondas and the like, he's very familiar with the machine and small engines. I'm not going to discredit the previous owner because of a little rust or the damaged to the pull cord coil. For all he knew is that the dealer may have had it off to lube. Rather than wondering when something else may break while he's away he replaced an 8yr old blower with a new Ariens, simple as that. I got what I see as a great deal. $50 in parts today and $12 for paint I should have it back to looking reasonably new and working.



Normex said:


> Good show Greg, any chance you can start it with the electric starter?


Haven't tried the electric start yet as I don't have a cord small enough to fit the small square. That's one thing I like about the Yamaha stater plug, it's industrial and can accept most shapes and sizes.



Blackstar said:


> Hey Greg. Nice to meet you. I'm from St. John's but have lived in NS for the last 37 years. An older gent in my neighbourhood gave me some advice about blowing snow. (He also had an Ariens... a very old, good working Ariens) He said to start clearing your driveway at the road and work your way in towards your house. That way, any salt from the road should be cleaned out by the time you're done clearing. Works for me...  Nice machine, by the way...


Hey Blackstar! Thanks! I'll keep that tip in mind next time I tackle my driveway and the neighbours.

I've been looking at a spray today at Canadian Tire that you apply to bare metal, supposedly it bonds and creates a dry barrier to prevent rusting. I'll have to look it up, it was in the autobody section of the store. Home Depot has something similar called Never Wet. I'd like to have something to protect the metal on my Yamaha where the paint has been scrape off by the snow and ice.


----------



## forbeskm (Jan 16, 2017)

Dauntae said:


> Keep us posted on how the auto turn works out on it, they make a kit for the 1027LE also and I've been debating it. Gotta get the rebuild finished first though.


The auto turn parts arrived today, I'll post a separate thread with pictures. It took about an hour on my 926001 and wow, I can turn that snow blower one handed! Wish I did it earlier. Finding the tires on ebay made it affordable but still not cheap.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I'll search for the new thread, For wheels I came across this and you get Kenda tires and wheels for $32 each here. Well the 15" anyway which is what mine has.

https://www.surpluscenter.com/shop.axd/Search?keywords=15X5.00-6


----------



## forbeskm (Jan 16, 2017)

Dauntae said:


> I'll search for the new thread, For wheels I came across this and you get Kenda tires and wheels for $32 each here. Well the 15" anyway which is what mine has.
> 
> https://www.surpluscenter.com/shop.axd/Search?keywords=15X5.00-6


Those might be the same wheels! I paid like 30 bucks for shipping which wasn't too bad. Buying Ariens wheels was a very expensive option. I used 15" wheels as that was what was on mine too. 

Link to thread here:
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/110362-adding-auto-turn-ariens-926001-a.html


----------

